# Lesser x Lemon Pastel hatched on sunday !



## Atomic Animals (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All !
Sunday we had the good surprise to see our clutch of Lesser x Lemon Pastel hatch. 
Out of the eggs came 1.0 Lesser Lemon Pastel, 1.1 Lemon Pastel and 1.1 Normal... We hope that the LLP male will give us very soon the pleasure to get Queen Bee, Woma Lesser Pastel and many more that we have to try. CU for our coming clutch of Genetic Stripe to hatch... ;-)

The LLP !


With a Lemon Pastel


The whole family




We'll post more after shedding !
Bienvenue sur Atomic-Animals.com
Philippe Savarin & Julien Alvo
[email protected]


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome mate ......well done:notworthy:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lil pastel lesser boy, thats the 1 you would've been hoping for... well done !!!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's lovely!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on a great clutch.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

you have some good looking snake's there:2thumb:


----------

